# Psalm 46



## jw (Oct 20, 2005)

Psalm 46 
To the chief Musician, for the sons of Korah,
A Song upon Alomoth. 
In this psalm, probably composed for celebrating some remarkable victory, we have, (1.) Bold triumphs of faith in God himself, and the mercies of the new covenant, amidst the most alarming danger and distress which can be supposed, ver. 1-6. (2.) A thankful rehearsal of the great things which God had wrought for the deliverance of his people, and the destruction of their enemies, ver. 6-9. (3.) God's heart-composing promise of promoting his own glory in every providence; and faith's expectation of protection and safety, ver 10-11. 

While I sing it, come my soul, encourage thyself in Jehovah as thy God, and thy all. Come drink abundantly out of Jesus' heart-gladdening river of life Â­ his word, his blood, his Spirit, his fulness, his love! And holding fast the beginning of thy confidence unto the end, always give thanks. 

1 God is our refuge and our strength,
in straits a present aid;
2 Therefore, although the earth remove,
we will not be afraid:

Though hills amidst the seas be cast;
3 Though waters roaring make,
And troubled be; yea, though the hills,
by swelling seas do shake.

4 A river is, whose streams do glad
the city of our God;
The holy place, wherein the Lord
most high hath his abode.

5 God in the midst of her doth dwell;
nothing shall her remove:
The Lord to her an helper will,
and that right early, prove.

6 The heathen rag'd tumultuously,
the kingdoms moved were:
The Lord God uttered his voice,
the earth did melt for fear.

7 The Lord of hosts upon our side
doth constantly remain:
The God of Jacob's our refuge,
us safely to maintain.

8 Come, and behold what wondrous works
have by the Lord been wrought;
Come, see what desolations
he on the earth hath brought.

9 Unto the ends of all the earth
wars into peace he turns:
The bow he breaks, the spear he cuts,
in fire the chariot burns.

10 Be still, and know that I am God;
among the heathen I
Will be exalted; I on earth
will be exalted high.

11 Our God, who is the Lord of hosts,
is still upon our side;
The God of Jacob our refuge
for ever will abide.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Arch2k (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't know the Psalter that well at all, but I tried just putting a familar tune to the words, and it worked out!

Praise the Lord for his Psalms!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I don't know the Psalter that well at all, but I tried just putting a familar tune to the words, and it worked out!
> 
> Praise the Lord for his Psalms!



I like to sing Psalm 46C from the Covenanter psalter to Ein' Feste Burg.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



Carl Gotthelf GlÃ¤ser, 1828; arranged by Lowell Mason, 1839 (Or Azmom) is the tune I remembered. It amazes me, I find myself humming that tune throughout the day.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 20, 2005)

The Comprehensive Psalter sets 46:1-11 to PETERSHAM (CMD), which is nice. Download below.


> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Psalm 46
> To the chief Musician, for the sons of Korah,
> A Song upon Alomoth.
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



That's a very good tune. It's used for Psalm 43 and 133A in the Covenanter Psalter.


----------

